# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cutting Tools

## haiquan

Các bác cho em xin một chút kiến thức về cutting tools được không ạ!

----------


## CKD

Bạn cho thêm vài ý tham khảo.. chứ cutting tools thì rất rất là rộng.. từ dao tiện, dao phay, dao bào, lưỡi cưa v.v....
Bạn muốn tìm hiểu loại nào?

----------


## ahdvip

Không biết bạn này hỏi trong phần mềm gì hay lĩnh vực gì, nói rõ tí chứ anh em hơi chóng mặt vì câu hỏi này, ^^

----------


## haiquan

> Các bác cho em xin một chút kiến thức về cutting tools được không ạ!


Thanks các bác đã quan tâm nhé! Em muốn biết về tools của máy phay và tiện CNC ạ.
Em chỉ là dân làm máy cơ thui,lên muốn tìm hiểu sâu về công nghệ cơ khí ạ!

----------


## haiquan

> Không biết bạn này hỏi trong phần mềm gì hay lĩnh vực gì, nói rõ tí chứ anh em hơi chóng mặt vì câu hỏi này, ^^


Bác giúp em cái này nhé!" ALU-CUT E5D7010035 3NAL  "  em muốn biết nó là thép gió hay cái gì? và mua nó ở đâu! giá bác có cho em với nhé! :Smile:

----------


## haiquan

> Bạn cho thêm vài ý tham khảo.. chứ cutting tools thì rất rất là rộng.. từ dao tiện, dao phay, dao bào, lưỡi cưa v.v....
> Bạn muốn tìm hiểu loại nào?


vâng vâng em sơ xuất quá! :Embarrassment:  em muón tìm hiểu về dao của máy CNC Phay Tiện Bác nhé!
cụ thể bác có thông tin về thằng này giúp em với nhé ! Thanks!
ALU-CUT E5D7010035 3NAL

----------


## CKD

Tool bạn gởi kèm.. mình không có bất kỳ thông số nào. Nhưng thường thì:
- tool làm bằng HSS thì chỉ chịu được nhiệt độ thấp.. nhưng được cái bén (sắc) hơn dao hợp kim. Khi dùng phải kết hợp với tưới nguội.
- tool hợp kim cadbit thì chịu được nhiệt độ cao, có thể không dùng nước tưới nguội. Tuy nhiên khi gia công nhôm, dao không sợ nhiệt nhưng nhôm sợ nhiệt nên cũng cần tưới nguội.
- Dao chạy nhôm, do nhôm thường mềm, chế độ cắt khá cao nên thường dùng dao 1-2-3 me để có thể thoát phôi dễ dàng.

----------


## haiquan

[QUOTE=CKD;3071]Tool bạn gởi kèm.. mình không có bất kỳ thông số nào. Nhưng thường thì:
- tool làm bằng HSS thì chỉ chịu được nhiệt độ thấp.. nhưng được cái bén (sắc) hơn dao hợp kim. Khi dùng phải kết hợp với tưới nguội.
- tool hợp kim cadbit thì chịu được nhiệt độ cao, có thể không dùng nước tưới nguội. Tuy nhiên khi gia công nhôm, dao không sợ nhiệt nhưng nhôm sợ nhiệt nên cũng cần tưới nguội.
- Dao chạy nhôm, do nhôm thường mềm, chế độ cắt khá cao nên thường dùng dao 1-2-3 me để có thể thoát phôi dễ dàng.[/QUOT


Dạ vâng,cái mã em nhờ bác em tìm trên google cũng không thấy!
 vì em cần mua loại đó để gia công nhôm,chỉ xin được cái code lên không biết làm cách nào ! :Frown: 
 bác có thông tin gì thì chia sẻ em với nha!
cảm ơn bác về kiến thức gia công nhôm!

----------


## Bias

mã đó là dao hợp kim mũi 10 ly 3 me , chuyên nhôm , hợp kim nhôm .

----------


## haiquan

> mã đó là dao hợp kim mũi 10 ly 3 me , chuyên nhôm , hợp kim nhôm .


trời ơi! :Big Grin:  bác cho em thông tin thêm về nó được không ạ?
em muốn biết xuất xứ cũng như giá cả của nó!
bác ở đâu đấy ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Dao hợp kim 3 me, chuyên phay nhôm, tìm thành viên cuongmobile , bác ấy có bán loại 3,4,6mm, hàng WJ ( hàng đài loan hay loại tốt của TQ hay sao ấy ) giá cả hồi trước có mua 90K cho 1 em 4mm. Nhưng loại này cũng phải dùng nước tưới nguội hay dùng dầu máy, dầu dừa, dầu hôi hay dầu chạy xe tải tưới vô nó không dính dao... chứ chạy chay mà ngon chắc phải là nhôm 7005 trở lên quá.
        Nếu phay nhôm lười tưới nguội thì tìm dao hợp kim 1 me chuyên ăn nhôm mà chơi , nó hiệu quả hơn, nhưng đòi hỏi máy phải cứng vững nhé, chứ 1 me thì sốc dao dễ gãy lắm nếu máy yếu và rung.

----------


## Lenamhai

Ai quản lý topic này vậy ta????
Sao lại có thể có một topic như thế này nằm trong phòng họp vậy kà. Cần nghiêm khắc kỷ luật Mode mới được.
Chầu offline kế tiếp Mod quản trị sẽ phải nộp gấp đôi coi như chấp hành án phạt nhé

----------


## CNC PRO

> Ai quản lý topic này vậy ta????
> Sao lại có thể có một topic như thế này nằm trong phòng họp vậy kà. Cần nghiêm khắc kỷ luật Mode mới được.
> Chầu offline kế tiếp Mod quản trị sẽ phải nộp gấp đôi coi như chấp hành án phạt nhé


Do phòng họp này dành cho tất cả thành viên. Nên ai cũng có thể viết bài trong mục này.

Đây là lỗi của MOD khi không để ý đến chủ đề được tạo trong khu vực nào. Xin nhận lỗi & hứa sẽ cẩn thận hơn.

----------


## haiquan

> Do phòng họp này dành cho tất cả thành viên. Nên ai cũng có thể viết bài trong mục này.
> 
> Đây là lỗi của MOD khi không để ý đến chủ đề được tạo trong khu vực nào. Xin nhận lỗi & hứa sẽ cẩn thận hơn.


cảm ơn các bác đã nhắc nhở. Em cũng xin lỗi vì sự thiếu hiểu biết của mình.! mong được các bác giúp đỡ nhiều hơn nữa!

----------


## haiquan

> Không biết bạn này hỏi trong phần mềm gì hay lĩnh vực gì, nói rõ tí chứ anh em hơi chóng mặt vì câu hỏi này, ^^


bác cho em hỏi về hai loại lớp phủ PCD & VCD với ạ!
nó khác nhau nhw thế nào ? công dụng của nó? khả năng ứng dụng của nó trong cơ khí chế tạo?
thanks bác!

----------


## khoido

> Các bác cho em xin một chút kiến thức về cutting tools được không ạ!


ban tim tl of Sanvik Coromant nhe

----------


## khoido

> ban tim tl of Sanvik Coromant nhe


tai lieu e-training of Sanvik Coromant co the dang ky tai duong link nay: http://www.mechtoday.info/free-sandvik-coromant....html

----------


## Salesvinhhao

có nhiều hãng lắm, bác muốn tìm hiểu dụng cụ cắt của hãng nào

----------


## Cờ-lê

Bộ ca-ta-lốc dao Seco được các kỹ sư dao cắt Seco tại Việt Nam dịch hoàn thiện sang tiếng Việt.
www chấm fshare chấm vn/file/8CRMHCYLRQ45

----------


## vusvus

thông tin về dao có mã như trên: http://www.navimro.com/g/00025741/
 còn về lớp phủ vật lý (PVD), hay hóa học (CVD) thì bạn google có nhiều

----------


## Cutting Tools

> Bác giúp em cái này nhé!" ALU-CUT E5D7010035 3NAL  "  em muốn biết nó là thép gió hay cái gì? và mua nó ở đâu! giá bác có cho em với nhé!


Mã này là dao YG1 (Korea). Dòng Alu-Cut, chuyên cho gia công NHÔM. Dao hợp kim phi 10, me cắt dài 35. Bác cần mua liên hệ em nhé. Giá tốt nhất. Mr Hiển - 0913.335.769

----------


## phongvan

chào bác haiquan
em cũng có 1 ít mũi phay nhôm ALU-CUT phi 1, 2, 4 (E5D70010 .. ) hàng hàn quốc  cần thanh lí . bác muốn đặt gạch thì liên hệ em zalo . viber , call 0933566890 Mr Long
cám ơn bác

----------


## phungkhanh90

Em có mấy cái dao này.không biết là loại này dùng cho máy gì ạ.

----------

